# Friday Pics!!!



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

I'll start it off this week.

We started taking selfies with the SA Rodeo Calf Scramble kids before we went out into the arena. THe kids loved it and we got a lot of good response on Facebook with them.

Members of the Calf Scramble donate personal funds to our buyer group for the Jr Auction. It's a lot of fun and very rewarding.

Spent Texas Independence Day Evening with some friends at the Menger Bar, then went over to snap some pics in front of the Alamo.

Had a feral kitten show up on our back porch when he was just a few days old. Never been a cat person, but Mr. Chuck Purkins (daughter named him) also known as Mr. Chuckles, has won me over. He's got some serious personality. And now the world has taken a turn for the surreal...

Firend of mine gave me one of these the other night. I must say it was darn good!


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

Momma and her calf at the end of our street.
My Gf's latest creation.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Got a little over 4 inches yesterday. Took these on the way into the office. I really did try to push it west fellahs....


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

*They're back*

Geese are back from their winter migration. Some ducks showed up with them as well this year (not in picture).


----------



## captnickm (Feb 16, 2011)

Almost done with my Whaler!


----------



## Fish Specialist (Aug 20, 2012)

Not much to photograph yet around here because today is paint day but we did finish this beautiful little Amberjack--









My Pop and I with a fish he caught this last year-


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

My wife was in Newton PA.
Getting raw cows milk lol.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

HLSR. Zac Brown Band
We had an awesome time last night!!!


----------



## Pivo and kolache (Mar 13, 2014)

smoke house progress


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

Ya Hoo! TGIF! Well this is the best I can do this week.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I've done that soapeddler; had fun at the Menger Bar then stand in front of the Alamo at night when there are no crowds...pretty surreal. 

What's the name of the beer in the picture and where do you get it?

TH


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

i meant to go garfish this week but my little 10 month old got really sick and had to go the hospital for a few days(he couldnt keep anything down and had a almost 104 fever..)..hes feeling better now but gave his mom and i a pretty good scare. thats him yesterday helping me get ready for garfishing...


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Just a "little" work in the shop this week.
16,000lbs each. 14' diameter.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

LouieB said:


> Just a "little" work in the shop this week.
> 16,000lbs each. 14' diameter.


Thats impressive.


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

LouieB,

Interesting work. Propeller design has certainly evolved. There are many designs on navy warships that are covered up when the ships are in a shipyard. The "scimitar" styles are unique.


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

How about a few family photos..
1+2) My son graduated from UNT in December with a RTF degree (Radio-Television+Film). He's already working on a film being shot here in Louisiana. A civil war movie. 
3) Wife and daughter after running a 1/2 marathon in NOLA. My daughters first and my wifes 9th.
4) Wife,son,daughter and daughters boyfriend at the Abita brewery. Cool Tour
5) Old photo of my daughter and I fishing at Marys Lake in Estes Park Colorado in about 1995.
6) My son working as a civil war solider!
7) A knife I had made a few weeks ago. 
8) A photo of yours truly and an Axis mount from last year. My back porch, I love flashing my Texas Colors!


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

I got a few pictures this week.

Pretty sunset Wednesday night.









Our neighbor does custom metal work and metal art. His last project has been making these cool designs out of metal tractor disk. You can hang them on the wall. A couple of them he made like the shields the Vikings used to use, he even made a couple of the weapons they used to use. They look real. He sells them also. They look pretty neat. 













































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

LouieB said:


> Just a "little" work in the shop this week.
> 16,000lbs each. 14' diameter.


Looks like the pitch is off. Might have to redo them.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Hitting it early this Friday the 13th.. 

Pollo Asado Carbon, grilled ancho chili lime corn on cob, Red Rice and Black bean blood orange salsa.

Linguini , Clams, Sun dried Tomatoes, Artichokes,Nicoise Olives Red Peppers, garden Oregano, shrimp stock an a little wine wine and an Italian Kale Salad topped with a Nicoise Vinaigrette

Veal Parm-burger ( Half price ground Veal and some cheese and a Spiced up Marinara Sauce sided with a Salad dressed with a Creole Vinaigrette

Penna- Laya :Organic Wheat Penna instead of rice along with sweet cheeken sausage and a shredded roaster cheeken

Chicken Tortilla Soupa. Made a guajillo chiles, roasted tomato, garlic and white onion base

Polish Italian Flounda Basilico. Simple Lemon Worcestershire EVOO quick marinade and topped with a classic sauce made of onion, garlic, white wine, capers, grape tomatoes, mushrooms, Worcestershire, lemon juice, basil, parsley sided with leftovers

Made a Corn Flour Pancake Venison Pan Sausage Breakfast today. Corn 

Greek Cheeken Casserole sided with a Mediterranean Orzo Salad flour has a better taste.


----------



## 3CK (Oct 5, 2010)

Before and after on my Brewers duck from this season
A couple of local cats in between breaks in the rain
Playing with the mud boat


----------



## Aggie1127 (Nov 18, 2014)

hammerhead caught at bolivar jetty


----------



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

*TGIF*

:brew2: And spring break at that!!!!!

Tripp and Colt! I get them all week going to be fun!
Mexican Chicken
EGROLLIN
Last Rig i was on out in Odessa
little flood on the way home yesterday!
Wife and I after last weeks marathon. SHE RAN I DID NOT! Blown away how the runners start drinking beer right after they finish!


----------



## jmar623 (Aug 25, 2007)

*Random Pics*

Foggy Sunrise
Oakley trying to go on the trip
Somewhere between Texas and California
Chickens at a Pearsall Restaurant 
Grandson at Practice


----------



## doslocosranch (Apr 24, 2006)

Spring Break homemade breakfast tacos! Along with some Yellowbird hot sauce! 
Country Sausage & Egg and a Bacon & Egg


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

My family has 8 cousins ranging in age from 17-25 years old. The cousins are like best friends to each other. The oldest cousin got engaged over Thanksgiving last year. Her boyfriend asked her father (my BIL) for permission and then allowed the rest of us adults in on the secret (none of the cousins or the future bride knew in advance). After he proposed, we let his family and some their friends (who been hiding at another house) in on the celebration and for the Thanksgiving meal. We fed 46 people that day

Sorry about the blurry cell phone images


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

Great pics everyone! Keep them coming. 

Captain Dave, what restaurant do you own? My mouth is watering!


----------



## bohunk1 (Nov 12, 2006)

*winter*

winter Ha!!


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

3CK said:


> Before and after on my Brewers duck from this season
> A couple of local cats in between breaks in the rain
> Playing with the mud boat


Whatd you pick up a hobo on the way? :rotfl::rotfl: You must have put ol Tad on the fish cause everytime Ive gone with him we no catchy nada!


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Oldest Grandson's opening day baseball game last weekend in Pearland.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

elkhunter49


> 7) A knife I had made a few weeks ago.


That looks like one of Kevin Smith's knives; if it is you got a great knife. Kevin does a good job on heat treating. Just beware of the tip of the sheath...one of his knives that I own went right through it. 

TH


----------



## Charlie in TX (May 4, 2012)

the twins


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

I'm outta Green Dave..... I'm always starving on Friday mornings!!!!


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Bad influence....LOL!!

-Chillin w/my grandkids, drinking a mofle, picking up momma @ her girls house after a long day of work.

-Old Imperial fillet knife gifted to me by a family friend.


----------



## Ron R. (May 21, 2004)

elkhunter49 said:


> How about a few family photos..
> 1+2) My son graduated from UNT in December with a RTF degree (Radio-Television+Film). He's already working on a film being shot here in Louisiana. A civil war movie.
> 3) Wife and daughter after running a 1/2 marathon in NOLA. My daughters first and my wifes 9th.
> 4) Wife,son,daughter and daughters boyfriend at the Abita brewery. Cool Tour
> ...


Beautiful family and pics. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

Trouthunter said:


> elkhunter49
> 
> That looks like one of Kevin Smith's knives; if it is you got a great knife. Kevin does a good job on heat treating. Just beware of the tip of the sheath...one of his knives that I own went right through it.
> 
> TH


It is one of Kevin's. It's the first one of his that I've bought. Very pleased with his work!! Baker


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

Ron R. said:


> Beautiful family and pics. Thanks for sharing.


Thank you sir!!


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

My oldest at the plate. The boy sure has grown up quickly. 
View attachment 2062210


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Bull Minnow said:


> My oldest at the plate. The boy sure has grown up quickly.
> View attachment 2062210
> 
> 
> View attachment 2062218


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Only letting me post one picture for some reason


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

And the BIG GUY lol


----------



## wickedinhere (Oct 4, 2004)

A sign we finished today.


----------



## HAYWIREZ (Aug 9, 2006)

*Mstelectricman dog*

One of his pups


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

HAYWIREZ said:


> One of his pups


And his Brother...


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

A few that remind of my Jo Jo

A the Lone Cypress,,, one my fav places in the world


----------



## Mallardman02 (Sep 13, 2007)

My new toy


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

My first race is tomorrow and I just about got it all rigged out. Took a little test run and it pulls true and stops good too. Ford did an outstanding job with the F53 chassis. Eliminations start around 2 tomorrow and there's another race on Sunday there I am hoping to make. I still have a few hours of packing my stuff this evening and my youngest is coming home for spring break tonight too. I hope everyone has a good weekend.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Awesome little dogs Haywires and Finkikin. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Mont said:


> My first race is tomorrow and I just about got it all rigged out. Took a little test run and it pulls true and stops good too. Ford did an outstanding job with the F53 chassis. Eliminations start around 2 tomorrow and there's another race on Sunday there I am hoping to make. I still have a few hours of packing my stuff this evening and my youngest is coming home for spring break tonight too. I hope everyone has a good weekend.


Same to you Mont and good luck.


----------



## whistech (Jul 25, 2005)

Captain Dave, please tell us how to make the Creole Vinaigrette dressing. Sure looks good.


----------



## garcias01 (Dec 12, 2012)

Happy Friday!


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

Good luck Mont!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

POC Fishin' Gal said:


> Good luck Mont!


X a zillion. Post up results & pics.


----------



## Avant Jour (May 22, 2014)

*31 Bottles of wine...*

One of my Grandsons, Jesse, helping in the bottling a 6 gallon batch of Blackberry, Blueberry, and Raspberry wine that I made.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Mont said:


> My first race is tomorrow and I just about got it all rigged out. Took a little test run and it pulls true and stops good too. Ford did an outstanding job with the F53 chassis. Eliminations start around 2 tomorrow and there's another race on Sunday there I am hoping to make. I still have a few hours of packing my stuff this evening and my youngest is coming home for spring break tonight too. I hope everyone has a good weekend.


Sweet rig, what happened to that behemoth truck you were rigging out for the toy hauler?


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

DCAVA said:


> Bad influence....LOL!!
> 
> -Chillin w/my grandkids, drinking a mofle, picking up momma @ her girls house after a long day of work.
> 
> ...


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

1 and 2: hay bail fun

3. Old man road bike 2.0 in the works


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Took advantage of needing a tire patched to give my son a lesson in changing a tire



Newly crossed over with one of the leaders from his new Troop



Nosebleeds for Tim Mcgraw with my wife and MIL last Wed



Pic of my wife circa like 1999-2000
**** I don't know what she saw in me.



This was circulating facebook

Look close...when you see it....


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

BretE said:


> Sweet rig, what happened to that behemoth truck you were rigging out for the toy hauler?


I stepped off my bike on May 15th last year after the fastest run I had ever made at that point. 148.7 in the standing half mile, at Ellington, to be exact. A long time ago, I promised my wife when the time was right, I would step off my bike and that would be the start of a new chapter for me. Last year, right after my BD, I turned at 163 in the standing mile at Beeville in my Lighting. It's a 15 year old truck with quite a few trick parts. It will run 200 + under ideal conditions. On November 15th, I started working on getting a RV to pull it, correctly. Today, that plan came together and tomorrow I am running either 1/8th mile or 1/4 mile runs, depending on what the RD decides. One thing I am really looking forward to is a real tech inspection.

At any rate, the direct answer is I still have the M2, pulled my Lighting with it yesterday and today, and it's my favorite personal truck. If you see it outside the shop, chances are I am there.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Mont said:


> I stepped off my bike on May 15th last year after the fastest run I had ever made at that point. 148.7 in the standing half mile, at Ellington, to be exact. A long time ago, I promised my wife when the time was right, I would step off my bike and that would be the start of a new chapter for me. Last year, right after my BD, I turned at 163 in the standing mile at Beeville in my Lighting. It's a 15 year old truck with quite a few trick parts. It will run 200 + under ideal conditions. On November 15th, I started working on getting a RV to pull it, correctly. Today, that plan came together and tomorrow I am running either 1/8th mile or 1/4 mile runs, depending on what the RD decides. One thing I am really looking forward to is a real tech inspection.
> 
> At any rate, the direct answer is I still have the M2, pulled my Lighting with it yesterday and today, and it's my favorite personal truck. If you see it outside the shop, chances are I am there.


Two sweet rigs, Congrats!......enjoy and be careful, we aren't as young as we used to be.......


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

whistech said:


> Captain Dave, please tell us how to make the Creole Vinaigrette dressing. Sure looks good.


Thanks, Its a common vinaigrette . Just swap out the Dijon for one of your favorite mustards. ..

M.CT. Got to give more peeps green... lol :brew2:

Stone Brown Creole Mustard Vinaigrette

1 clove garlic, smashed then pressed with chef knife
1/4 cup red wine vinegar
2 Tbs. Creole mustard
1 T Water
1 cup pure olive oil
1/4 t sea salt 
1/8 t white pepper fresh ground

Coat inside if small bowl with the garlic. leave garlic in bowl

Add the mustard and the vinegar together with about one-third of the olive oil, and whisk until emulsified

Add 1 T water, and add the rest of the olive oil slowly, in a thin stream, whisking constantly

Add the salt and fresh ground white pepper and whisk till proper consistency of creaminess is achieved.


----------



## whistech (Jul 25, 2005)

Thank You Captian Dave


----------

